# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Δωρέαν ασύρματο δίκτυο εγκαινιάστηκε στο Θησείο

## Vigor

> Στην Ακρόπολη με Wi-Fi
> *Δωρέαν ασύρματο δίκτυο εγκαινιάστηκε στο Θησείο*
> 
> Έπειτα από την δωρεάν ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο Internet από την πλατεία Συντάγματος, το υπουργείο Οικονομίας εγκαινίασε τη την Πέμπτη δωρεάν υπηρεσία Wi-Fi στο Θησείο. 
> 
> «Ο καθένας από εσάς μπορεί να έρθει με τον προσωπικό του υπολογιστή ή με μια φορητή συσκευή επικοινωνίας και να συνδεθεί ασύρματα και δωρεάν στο Internet, από ένα μεγάλο μέρος της περιοχής του Θησείου» δήλωσε ο Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης στα εγκαίνια.
> 
> «Το δίκτυο θα λειτουργεί δωρεάν μέχρι το τέλος του 2008, στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής μας για την εξοικείωση των πολιτών με την ασύρματη ευρυζωνικότητα» πρόσθεσε ο υπουργός και ανακοίνωσε ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα τίθεται σε λειτουργία ακόμη ένα τέτοιο ασύρματο δίκτυο στην πλατεία Κοτζιά.
> 
> ...


Πηγή: *in.gr*

----------


## sokratisg

Το παρόν καθαρίζεται και κλειδώνεται.

----------

